# New Pics - Mar 17, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Mar17/

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Most of your picture are really nice. 

The scalped pigeon, i don' know. I don't know how you do it. How did that pij get scalped?

When I caught Jack he had canker in the beak. It freaked me out so I took him to Cindy. I'm kinda use to that now, but scalped. 

I hope you let him stay with you when he recovers. I think a pigeon who goes through something like that deserves the compy life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,Terry. I hope the scalped one recovers fully too!

Some really nice pictures taken!

LOVE Tom and Jerry. I think rats make wonderful pets. Unfortunately, my cats would think that I had given them new playmates to harass!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KIPPY said:


> How did that pij get scalped?


She was scalped by crows and is doing well .. here's how she looked on intake: http://www.rims.net/2007Feb17/

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Of course, I just love the pigeon pix. I'm so glad you're able to help them. Wish I had that skill.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,


It looks like it was spring break for the ducks, geese, gulls and more. I am glad they got lots of visitors to feed them.

I absolutely love the ducklings, I would be aaaaahing and oooohing upon seeing them.

The rats are so cute, I hope you have time to relax and enjoy them and all your birds.

I'm glad the scalped pgeon is on the mend as well as the wild feral with the broken wing.

I'm babysitting one of Doreens rescue that she must have gotten long after the wing already set. It is a weird break, looks like the whole shoulder was crushed down and the wing is frozen around the chest and under the leg. She is definitely a candidate for wing amputation, as it would help her mobility. She has the same wild eyes as your broken wing pigeon patient. Hopefully we can find a vet that will do it reasonably.... but it is Doreens rescue so we shall see when she gets back.

Thank you for taking the time to share your treasure of pictures, as you are always so busy.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*cuteness*

All the animals look happy. Even the scalped kid. That little pekin duck is cuuuuuute cute cute. I can never resist a pekin face. 

Great photos.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. I'm sad to report that Mama Mallard had already lost one of the ducklings by this afternoon. Though I hope I am wrong, there will probably be another one or two more lost by tomorrow. The crows, hawks, herons, large turtles, and large fish get the little ones. Not to mention the free roaming cats and dogs.

When I pulled up to the curb at the pond this afternoon there was a beaten up female Pekin running across the street trying to get to the median strip. She was having a tough time because there were FOUR males after and on her. When she finally went down with all four on top of her I was able to walk over and scoop her up from underneath them all. They were so testosterone crazed that they didn't even realize I was there until "their" girl was suddenly gone from underneath them. She is home with me now for some much needed R&R.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*It's A White Fronted Goose, I Think ..*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Anser_albifrons_30050.JPG

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The pictures are great Terry. Love the assortment.  

I notice the scalped pij is white. Did he come with a band?
The 'pose', & the look on his friend's face is priceless. 
 _"Oh my goodness, what happened to the back of your head??"_

The initial pictures of that poor baby is quite frightening.  
It's wonderful to see that he's recovering so well.

I hope all the injured ones recover without incident.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cindy,

Great caption for the picture of the scalped pigeon and her friend  She is not banded so there was no way to try and locate her owner.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gosh, Terry I missed the update yesterday.

I'm sorry to hear the duck lost a baby and I hate the fact that even dogs and cats can get the little ones. They are domestic and have no business being in the park.

Thank you for rescuing the duck from her ill mannered and aggressive suiters. I'm glad you have her at home, quite a pretty duck. I guess you need around the clock eyes at the park this time of year.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Treesa .. Mama Mallard had lost another duckling by today .. down to seven ducklings as of this afternoon  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"Quite a collection on the drain grate..." Turtles and mallards and ducks and geese - oh my! They really seem to be enjoying the sunny day.

" .. he's still telling me off even though I wasn't the one who took their eggs.." They have such excellent memories especially if there is an emotional trigger. Sorry you are being misjudged!

Those ducklings are CUTE! The second duckling photo is gorgeous the way the brown birds contrast with the green water. The softer focus adds to the impact.

Handsome new goose - seems in good condition. Probably wondering why you kept taking all those pictures of him! ("Is that a paparazzi?")

Sweet hooded rats, Tom and Jerry! Are they hand tame? Love the little wiggle noses! 

Because of the fence shadow, I assume the duck with the broken leg is already in your custody. Hope she heals smoothly!

Acckkk!!! Sweet baby duck face!!! Too cute!!!

"...I was able to walk over and scoop her up from underneath them all..." I am so thankful you were able to rescue her!!!

So sorry to learn of the steady duckling demise. It must be very disheartening to see that every year.  You really put your heart through some rough experiences.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Handsome new goose - seems in good condition. Probably wondering why you kept taking all those pictures of him! ("Is that a paparazzi?")


I'm pretty sure that is a White Fronted Goose .. s/he is still at the pond and most likely a wild one WAY off track.



> Sweet hooded rats, Tom and Jerry! Are they hand tame? Love the little wiggle noses!


They are PRECIOUS and very tame and friendly .. most likely they will be staying here .. SIGH ..



> Because of the fence shadow, I assume the duck with the broken leg is already in your custody. Hope she heals smoothly!


Yes she has been here a few days .. she is gorgeous, but just wild as a little March hare ..



> I was able to walk over and scoop her up from underneath them all..." I am so thankful you were able to rescue her!!!


Pics of her today http://www.rims.net/2007Mar19



> So sorry to learn of the steady duckling demise. It must be very disheartening to see that every year.  You really put your heart through some rough experiences.


Yes, it's terribly heartbreaking to see all these little ones lost everyday. Once in a while you get a FIERCE Mama Mallard who is also very savvy and manages to raise all her ducklings .. she is about 1 in 50 .. the rest lose most of their ducklings, but that is Nature's way .. they are pretty low down on the food chain. It just kills me to see this every year and every day during baby season, but that is the way it is.

Terry


----------

